# I need you opinion  ( thanks )



## srhBossman (Jun 25, 2006)

I know your not supposed to advertise in the post, so if this post gets deleated I understand. I live on the east coast and we don't see much of the support from the larger organizations. So I decided to start one of my own. I have been educating others about maijuana and trying to build a big support group over the last two years, now I want to bring my organization online to grow larger. We really need to get some kind of movement started on the east coast and fight with the others across the states. I Know their are other organizations out there doing that right now, but we are different in the fact that we also support and promote those organizations and work on the lower levels to help legalize marijuana, like print flyers ( to hand to everyone we see ), talk to the genaral public, hold rallies, and much more.Please take a look at our site. Some things like the news, music videos, and the strain guide are still being uploaded over the next couple of days. Let us know what we can change or add to make this site better. Remember I am not a pro web-site builder, I just decided to stand up and try to make a change.

new link www.hgunderground.com

Thank you 
The Bossman


----------



## TheBaconChef (Jun 28, 2006)

In my personal opinion, I think the website would be much more effective if it focused more on pure legalization. For instance, those things that say stoner advisory at the top make it look less proffesional. Words like stoner and seeing 420 pot leaves kottonmouth kings and things like that are not going to appeal to the oppinionless voter. They are who we need to target. Stoners already want legalization (atleast the less ignorant ones). Much of the website seems as if it targets the typical highschool stoner who plasters 420 on everything he sees. Although the website doesnt make us users seem terrible, it doesnt clean up our image like some of us have been trying to do. Until voters realize we are productive people just like them who happen to have our own harmless form of recreation, they will write us off as the scum of the society. Another problem I saw was in the intro. It said anual AMERICAN deaths from all those things. I don't know the legitimacy of all the numbers but I do know that around 2,000 americans have died in Iraq. The total causalties is around 17,000  but most of those are innocent Iraqies. Having incorrect information is the worst thing you can do for a website which needs to look legitimate in every way. Also, this doesnt have alot to do with the actual legalization aspect but I think you should have a way to turn off the music. Personally, I think the kotton mouth kings are one of the worst bands to come around in the last 10 years. This is merely my opinion and my reasons apply only to me, but that doesnt change the fact that many people listen to their own music while browsing the web and don't like it interupted. I sugest putting in a way to turn off the music or removing it completely. There might have been a way to turn off the music and i just didn't see it. If this is the case, I suggest making the controls easy to find for the most stoned people out there. Other than that, I want to take the time to thank you for putting any and all of the effort you put into the legalization movement. If everyone would put that much time into the legalization movement I would be smoking a bong on my porch right now. I also hope your website is motivated purely by legalization and not profit. I noticed some opprotunities for profit but im sure that profit could go right back into the website or the movement which would be great. I understand this stuff aint free. Thanks again for your effort.


----------



## srhBossman (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to look at the site, I understand what you are saying about it hitting the high school group. I am A father of 7 children and as you can see it reflects on the things I do. You should have seen the site a few days ago it looked like a three year old had built it, but by using the advice that I have been recieving from post, I have been able to improve it alot. As far as the profit, I would like to make enough for it to atleast operate itself. I spend around 50 hrs a week working on legalization. A paycheck from it would be nice but not needed for me to contunie. What keeps me fighting are my kids, I am helping to fight for there genaration, what we do now will help them in the future. 

About the Kottonmouth Kings.
Everybody has their own opinon on this band. Your right though alot of people don't like them. I just wanted to let you know that this band is the reason for me standing up for the fight. I have listen to KMK for years and I have learned that the messages in the songs is what means so much, they don't just talk about weed they represent FREEDOM, and its not just KMK its the whole sub-noize group ( Daddy X, Saint Dog. Last laugh, OPM, BIG B, soul jaz, and Kings spade, all of these bands are fighting through music. WE have gathered the support of over 500 people right here in my aresa just from having KMK parties. These kids might be stoners but they are not stupid.

Well with all that being said I will make somemore changes to the site and try to make it more professional. I can never take the Kings off of the site because I am a King 4 Life, but i will tone it down a bit, after all its these high school kids that are going to be voting before long.

Thanks for your opinon.
The Bossman


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 28, 2006)

get rid of that positive vibe hippie bullshit, and someone might take you seriously.


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 28, 2006)

videos of cancer/aids patients using it, documenteries on why it was made illegal to begin with, a list of the diseases and sicknesses it can help with, maybe a few interwiews with innocent people who got raided, and how it affected there lives,ect.


----------



## srhBossman (Jun 28, 2006)

Alright guys, I just got an Ideal, I am going to separate the site up to benifit everybody, maybe into age groups or something. I want to target everyone that I can. This way the hippys will have an area, and the highschool age will have an area, the professional business type will have an area, and so on. Its really important to get everyone together. I know I will have to add a couple of hundred more pages to the site to make this work. I will get started tonight. Thanks again for all the opinions. I will keep working to make it better.

The Bossman


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 28, 2006)

thats doesent do anything, becuase the lawyer isnt gonna want to be around the high school tweeker, you gotta mix them all together.


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 28, 2006)

You really need to work on that site.

Make it less gay, get rid of the music, no one wants to hear it.
Get rid of the parental advisory extreme high, that's retarted.
Get rid of the '420' and 'stoner' crap everywhere.

Make it look like we have common sense, state straight facts, no undecided person would ever side with us if all legalization sites were like that.


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry for double post.

Another thing is, if you're trying to legalize, you need to get others to join us, not all of the stoners together. You need to decide wether your making a sight for cool stoners to hang out, or to try to make a difference in the drug war.


----------



## srhBossman (Jun 30, 2006)

I have started uploading changes to the site, going by all the response I have recieved from 18 different forums it will take around 5 days for all the changes to take place.   Please take a look at the new site and help support legalization. 


We need your support.


----------



## srhBossman (Jul 1, 2006)

alright, I have everything back online now with our own domain. Check out the new site.


www.hgunderground.com


Thanks for all the input.Help us succeed.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the new site is about 2 million times better than the last. Keep up the good work.


----------



## srhBossman (Jul 6, 2006)

TheBaconChef said:
			
		

> I think the new site is about 2 million times better than the last. Keep up the good work.


 


Thanks bacon. Its the responses that I recieved back from the forums that helped us build the new site. Now all we need is more support.


----------

